# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá Jacksonville - Thành phố lớn nhất Hoa Kỳ

## nguyetnt

Jacksonville là một thành phố mơ ước mà bất kì ai đặt chân đến tiểu bang Florida cũng đều muốn đến thăm nó đầu tiên. Jacksonville là một xã hội kiểu mẫu với lối sống rất thân thiện, lịch sự, văn hóa, những di tích lịch sử lâu đời vẫn còn được bảo tồn, nền kinh tế phát triển, công nghệ hiện đại, cơ sở hạ tầng đều rất vững chãi. Hẳn bạn sẽ có những khám phá thú vị nhất tại thành phố xinh đẹp này !

Người dân ở đây gọi thành phố bằng cái tên thật ngắn gọn, gần gũi và dễ nhớ là “Jax” hay “J-ville”. Vào năm 1968, chính quyền đã có sự hợp nhất quận – thành phố nên Jacksonville trở thành đô thị rộng lớn nhất về mặt diện tích tại bang Florida cũng như nước Mỹ, xếp thứ 11 trên toàn thế giới.


Cảnh thành phố Jacksonville nhìn từ trên cao. Ảnh: en.wikipedia.org
Dòng sông St. Johns chảy từ phía bắc đi ngang qua phía đông thành phố rồi tiếp tục xuôi dòng đổ vào Đại Tây Dương. Con sông dường như mang một diện mạo khác khi chảy qua rìa thành phố, nơi có những câu cầu nổi tiếng uốn lượn bắt ngang, nơi có một cụm các tòa nhà cao chọc trời đang chen mình soi bóng xuống dòng sông.

 
Main Street Bridge.Ảnh: forum.skyscraperpage.com
Trong số những cây cầu to lớn, hoành tráng bắt ngang con sông St. Johns thì Main Street Bridge là đẹp nhất, tên chính thức được đặt theo tên ngài thị trưởng tài ba của Florida: John T. Alsop Jr. Main Street Bridge đặc trưng bởi một màu xanh dương bắt mắt, sinh động, chiều tối, những ánh đèn còn lấp lánh chiếu khiến cây cầu bỗng lung linh, sáng chói lạ thường.


Ảnh: salemmediation.com 


 
Các tòa nhà nằm cạnh dòng sông St. Johns
Ảnh: forum.skyscraperpage.com
Nổi bật trong số những công trình cao ngất ngưởng ở Jax city là tòa nhà Bank of American Tower - trụ sở chính của ngân hàng Barnett, hệ thống ngân hàng thương mại hàng đầu tại Florida. Hoàn thành xây dựng vào năm 1990, Bank of American Tower có 42 tầng lầu, cao 188 mét và là tòa nhà cao nhất của thành phố.


Bank of American Tower
Ảnh: knoji.com, kyscraperpage.com
Hạng nhì trong số những tòa nhà cao nhất thành phố thuộc về Well Fargo Center. Thực ra người ta biết đến tòa nhà này với tên gọi là Modis nhiều hơn là Well Fargo. Sự thay đổi này bắt đầu từ một vài năm trở lại đây khi một tập đoàn khác mua lại trụ sở và đổi tên mới cho tòa nhà. Công trình hoàn thành xây dựng năm 1974 và mang một nét độc đáo thể hiện ở phần chân tháp. Các cửa kính của tòa nhà nhìn gần từ phía trên cao xuống cứ như một bức tranh, soi cả thành phố Jacksonville lên nền kính.


Wells Fargo Center (Modis Building cũ)
Ảnh: skyscrapersunset.com, skyscraperpage.com
Nằm gần đó còn có Suntrust Tower, AT&T Tower, Riverplace Tower… như so mình, tranh tài cao thấp cạnh dòng sông St. Johns đang êm đềm trôi. Sau một hồi như đi lạc vào thế giới của những tòa kiến trúc hiện đại, cao chọc trời, ta hãy đến với những địa danh lâu đời và nổi tiếng, các trung tâm dịch vụ mua sắm, ăn uống, giải trí để nhìn ngắm một khía cạnh khác của đời sống, văn hóa Jax city nhé !

Đầu tiên phải nhắc đến tượng của ngài Andrew Jackson, tổng thống đời thứ 7 của nước Mỹ, từng là một chỉ huy quân sự tài ba ở Florida. Jacksonville – tên của thành phố này được đặt theo tên của ngài ấy. Bức tượng được đúc bằng đồng, rất uy nghi, thể hiện rõ sự oai phong, hùng tráng của nhân vật lịch sử.


Ảnh: academic.ru
Kế đến là nhà hát Florida Theatre do kiến trúc sư Roy Benjamin cùng những cộng sự của ông thiết kế và xây dựng nên. Lần đầu tiên, nhà hát được đưa vào phục vụ là vào năm 1927 và cho đến nay, đã có hơn 4500 sự kiện được tổ chức với khoảng 4.3 triệu lượt khách đến tham dự. Một điều đáng thu hút ở nhà hát này chính là sự kiện diễn ra năm 1956, khi danh ca Elvis Presley đến diễn tại sân khấu của Florida Theatre. Cũng kể từ đó, tiếng tăm của nhà hát đến tai của rất nhiều nhà làm nghệ thuật cũng như dân chúng ở khắp nơi, nhiều sự kiện được tổ chức hơn, và người ta đến với Florida Theatre nhiều hơn.

 [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/0dnxZ.jpg[/IMG]
Florida Theatre
Ảnh: fr.wikipedia.org 

Ảnh: yuku.com
Jacksonville có thời tiết vô cùng mát mẻ, dễ chịu, không có những cái lạnh thấu xương, cũng không có những ngày nắng gắt gỏng. Nhưng bạn có biết nơi nào nóng nhất thành phố không? Nói vui thôi, câu trả lời xuất phát từ cái tên Jacksonville Fire Museum – Bảo tàng lửa. Đây là một điểm đến lý tưởng, phục vụ cho việc giải trí của mọi lứa tuổi cũng như việc học tập, nghiên cứu. Được xây dựng vào năm 1902, sau một trận hỏa hoạn lớn ở Jacksonville, bảo tàng trở thành địa điểm du lịch khá hấp dẫn, thú vị dành cho mọi lứa tuổi bởi nó trưng bày những chứng tích, hình ảnh những vụ hỏa hoạn kinh hoàng trên thế giới, thậm chí là nghệ thuật liên quan đến việc chữa cháy, những chiếc xe cứu hỏa độc đáo, có cả những cảnh báo, chỉ dẫn mọi người để cuộc sống ta an toàn hơn.


Jacksonville Fire Museum. Ảnh: Ebyabe



Xe cứu hỏa và bộ áo giáp cứu hộ trưng bày tại Fire Museum
Ảnh: jacksonvillefiremuseum.com
Lại một địa điểm trưng bày nghệ thuật khác, nhưng độc đáo hơn, hấp dẫn hơn, các tán phẩm nghệ thuật được trưng bày ở không gian mở ngoài trời, không gò bó trong những tòa nhà, những phòng triển lãm. Cummer Museum of Art and Gardens là nơi tôi đang muốn giới thiệu với bạn đây. Khu trưng bày vốn là một vườn hoa mỹ lệ của nhà Cummer vào những năm đầu của thế kỉ XX, nằm ngay cạnh bờ sông St. Johns thơ mộng. Về sau, vườn hoa được tiếp tục bảo tồn, mở rộng diện tích và nâng cấp lên thành một bảo tàng ngoài trời. Rất nhiều tác phẩm xuất phát từ hoa cỏ, cây cành đã ra đời từ đây. Bên cạnh đó, Cummer Museum of Art and Gardens còn sở hữu rất nhiều những loài quý hiếm, phục vụ cho du lịch lẫn nghiên cứu học tập.


Cây sồi 250 năm tuổi tại Cummer Museum of Art and Gardens. Ảnh: skyscraperpage.com



Hoa trồng ở Cummer Museum of Art and Gardens. Ảnh: Saker Foto
Jacksonville Landing là điểm đến cuối cùng tôi muốn giới thiệu mới các bạn. Nơi đây cho ta cơ hội được ngắm nhìn con sông St. Johns thơ mộng chảy ngang thành phố, được nghỉ chân, thưởng thức những món ăn tuyệt vời nhất của Jacksonville, được mua sắm, giải trí… Ở đây có đến hàng chục nhà hàng, quán ăn và khu mua sắm phục vụ bạn một cách hoàn hảo nhất.

 
Jacksonville Landing. Ảnh: skyscraperpage.com


Ảnh: skyscraperpage.com
Jacksonville sẽ không bao giờ khiến bạn phải thất vọng. Những điều thú vị mà nó mang lại chắc chắc sẽ làm thỏa mãn sự ham thích khám phá của bất kì ai trên quả đất này.

----------

